# Info on OPMEs



## C17 Tech (22 Dec 2007)

Hello, I am looking for some info on 3 particular _OPME_s.

*HIE 275* Survey of Technology, Society and Warfare; 
*POE 206* The Canadian Forces and Modern Society: Civics, Politics and International Relations; and 
*PSE 402* Leadership and Ethics  

The RMC site does not give much information other than course description. Specifically, I want to know how many papers there are, paper length, and whether or not there is a final exam at the end. Also, are the on-site courses worth taking or is it better to do the distance version?

If anyone has recently taken the above courses and can shed some light, please reply here. Thanks


----------



## muffin (22 Dec 2007)

Hi there - I work form RMC and admin the online courses for OPME ... so I will try to help you out here -

Registration for the Summer session starts again in April I believe...Winter Registration is closed and all the courses are full.

The course formats for onsite courses vary from the Distance Learning ones, as the instructors have some academic freedom and can teach using as many assignments etc as they choose - but I can give you some info on the DL versions.

All OPMES are Online  or contain an online component - so you will need access to a computer. It works best on the internet - and not the DWAN. The University Level OPME's (HIE208, HIE275, POE206, PSE402) do not have exams, but the Professional Level ones do (DCE001 and DCE002)

These breakdowns are current as of W08 term - and may change in the future.
HIE275 - 4 Modules with 2 assignments in each. (One small assignment and one larger one for each module).
POE206 - This course was changed this term - it used to contain groupwork - but they have (as far as I know) taken it out. There are 2 Modules, Mod 1 has 4 Quizes, 2 Project Parts (Large assignments) and a participation mark, Mod 2 has the Report and a participation mark.
PSE402 -Contains 3 Modules, with 1 discussion mark and 1 assignment mark each.

We have gotten good feedback from the onsites, but not all courses are available in all locations.

Keep in mind that these are University Level 2nd and 4th year courses - so you can estimate their workload accordingly. 

Also - you should read the OPME site and the CMP Instruction 08/06 regarding withdrawing etc. 

Each of these courses can also be transfered to an RMC Undergrad program - or to an interest only program to be transferred to another university.
If there is anything else I can help you out with please feel free to PM me and I will do what I can to make sure you get all the answers you need.

Most of our staff are back to work on Jan 3rd.

Muffin


----------



## C17 Tech (23 Dec 2007)

Hey Muffin, Thank you for your prompt reply.

Your expertise on this matter is very helpful. I have taken both professional level courses and had no difficulty whatsoever. I  actually achieved honours on each. I requested a break in studies for *HIE208*, History due to unforeseen personal circumstances. I completed Mod 1 with a mark of 95 and plan to pick it back up in the summer session.

I am assuming that *HIE275*'s assignments are similar to that of *HIE208 * (number and length) 4 Precis' and 4 longer papers.

I heard that *POE206 * has a really long paper, (30 plus pages) Is there any truth to this?

Your reply raised a new question. How is _participation and discussion_ evaluated on a distance course?

Again, thanks for the info. Much appreciated, C17


----------



## muffin (23 Dec 2007)

C17 Tech said:
			
		

> I heard that *POE206 * has a really long paper, (30 plus pages) Is there any truth to this?
> 
> Your reply raised a new question. How is _participation and discussion_ evaluated on a distance course?



Hi there - the paper used to be a group project that was really really long... but I know it has changed this term. The research Report is 2000-2500 words.

Participation and Discussion is assessed by your contributions to the discussion forums. (Kind of like here! haha)


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Hey Muffin , Mery Christmas from the coast!

C17 , just DO IT! OPME's are pretty straight forward. No 30 page reports.


----------



## C17 Tech (23 Dec 2007)

Muffin, 
        Thanks again for the info. I just wanted to know what kind of workload I was in for if I took the last three courses. If I have any other questions, I'll PM you. Happy Holidays,

        C17


----------



## muffin (23 Dec 2007)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Hey Muffin , Mery Christmas from the coast!
> 
> C17 , just DO IT! OPME's are pretty straight forward. No 30 page reports.



Hey Crowe  You keeping out of trouble?!?!


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Hey Crowe  You keeping out of trouble?!?!



Muffin!!

My cyber-saviour!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Dec 2007)

Always!  Maybe.....Jägerbombs away!

I am just got back from sea and heading to ILQ in Montreal this January.

taking a little break.


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Dec 2009)

Necropost here.

I would like some updated info on how the distance learning is conducted for the OPMEs (specifically DCE001 and DCE002)  I am looking to do them this winter semester, however my schedule is quite busy and I may not be able to follow a fixed schedule.  It is done via DNDLearn right?  

Can we do the assigments and exams whenever we are ready?  Is the exam an online exam or we have to physically show up somewhere at a set up time?

Thanks,


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Necropost here.
> 
> I would like some updated info on how the distance learning is conducted for the OPMEs (specifically DCE001 and DCE002)  I am looking to do them this winter semester, however my schedule is quite busy and I may not be able to follow a fixed schedule.  It is done via DNDLearn right?
> 
> ...



The prof posts a sit, you have to respond to the sit within the week. It's a weekly thing. The DL wasn't too bad, most assignments had a weekly time-line (or due dates known well in advance) - so that I could work-around my own schedule. I was pretty busy when I did these two & travelling back & forth between Gagetown/PEI every weekend, and my father's death occuring in the midst, but managed to pull them off. 

One of them (DCE001 I believe) had no exam - it simply had "Assignment 1" and "Assignment 2" that were onlinee (and you just had to do them by the due date), the other - I had to travel to Gagetown & sit for in the BPSO's office - a date which we were made aware of about 1/2 way through the course. Don't forget to register yourself to sit for the exam before the deadline ... we had a couple that forgot to do that & so they had to sit the exam in the next OPME summer session.


----------



## muffin (29 Dec 2009)

Hi Supersonic Max -  I got your message but couldn't reply cause your inbox is full 

I am not working at RMC anymore, but run DNDLearn at the national level now for CDA (RMC/OPME is one of 80 CF/DND schools I work with now)
I can tell you that Winter registration for OPMEs closed in Nov and registration for the summer session will open (I believe) in Feb. All their dates etc are on their website www.opme.forces.gc.ca

The 001 and 002 course are self paced - and you can do the exams whever you like before the course end date. The marks will not be transfered to HRMS until about a month after the course end date.

There are no assignments for 001 and 002.

The other OPME courses have assignments and fixed dates, but no exams.

If you need more info, you can contact RMC - OPME program coords at dcspme@rmc.ca or dcsstudentrelations@rmc.ca
The OPME website is www.opme.forces.gc.ca

muffin


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2009)

muffin said:
			
		

> If you need more info, you can contact RMC - OPME program coords at dcspme@rmc.ca or dcsstudentrelations@rmc.ca
> The OPME website is www.opme.forces.gc.ca
> 
> muffin



Hi Muffin!! My saviour!

Max, keep the above info handy for every time you manage to get yourself revoked off DNDLearn like I did. I kept Muffin working overtime, but she was a godsend!!


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Dec 2009)

Thank you all for your replies.  It helps me greatly.

I'll try to see if I can sweet talk them into a "late" registration for one of the two courses.  If not, no big deal.

muffin:  thanks for the heads up re: inbox space.  I made some room!


----------



## meni0n (29 Dec 2009)

I'm doing Defence Management this winter and I believe the exam is now online and you have two hours to do it.


----------



## dangerboy (29 Dec 2009)

I did Defence Management this fall; there was 3 exams that you take.  You can take them anytime during the reporting period.  The study material is all PDF files which you can download and study anytime, they also give you a disc with the study material.


----------



## muffin (30 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hi Muffin!! My saviour!
> 
> Max, keep the above info handy for every time you manage to get yourself revoked off DNDLearn like I did. I kept Muffin working overtime, but she was a godsend!!



Hey Vern 
Thanks haha. For the DNDLearn stuff specifically (tech support and all that) the email is cda.dndlearnteam@forces.gc.ca 
I forgot that one haha.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Dec 2009)

When I did DCE 001, IIRC I went to the BPSO office and wrote the online exam there.  

For DCE 002, there was 2 exams (1 per module) for Module 1 - Military Law and Module 2 - LOAC.  Each of the exams were done via the DNDLearn site, and were timed exams and I completed them in my living room at home.

That was 2 years ago though, so not sure how current that is.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> When I did DCE 001, IIRC I went to the BPSO office and wrote the online exam there.
> 
> For DCE 002, there was 2 exams (1 per module) for Module 1 - Military Law and Module 2 - LOAC.  Each of the exams were done via the DNDLearn site, and were timed exams and I completed them in my living room at home.
> 
> That was 2 years ago though, so not sure how current that is.



Same as mine, but I wrote a hard copy exam for DCE001 in the BPSOs office.

For Mil law, I had just completed the Presiding Officer's Course the week before the OPME started - I figured I'd give the 2 exams for Mil Law a go right off the bat assuming they'd pretty much echo the exams from the POC; they did. It was the quickest OPME that I ever did - many of the questions were similar.


----------



## CallOfDuty (30 Dec 2009)

Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about OPME's if you please....  Do people ever use OPME courses specifically to get the two UNI. credits required to apply to UTPNCM?   
  I've been researching a bit on distance ed from the different universities, but am thinking that if I can take a couple of on-site courses and grab my two credits, that would be even better.   Is it frowned upon by the UTPNCM board, if the applicant took only opme's?
  Happy new year! :snowman:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Same as mine, but I wrote a hard copy exam for DCE001 in the BPSOs office.
> 
> For Mil law, I had just completed the Presiding Officer's Course the week before the OPME started - I figured I'd give the 2 exams for Mil Law a go right off the bat assuming they'd pretty much echo the exams from the POC; they did. It was the quickest OPME that I ever did - many of the questions were similar.




Hmm...now that you mention it...I think my DCE 001 exam was hard copy...and was mailed back to the Prof for marking?  I think I mixed up the DCE 001 and BEW exams (both I had to do at the FPSO office).

I think DCE 001 and 002 should be mandatory IT & E for all MCpls and above.  Just MHO.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Dec 2009)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Do people ever use OPME courses specifically to get the two UNI. credits required to apply to UTPNCM?


I can't specifically answer your question, since I applied (back when the earth was still cooling) with both university correspondence-course credits and OPMEs. I suspect a BPSO will have to answer your question.

The OPMEs, however, still paid dividends because they were accepted by the university and contributed to writing off my first year.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Dec 2009)

Unlike Journeyman, by the time I had applied for UTPNCM, the earth had already cooled: just.  Anyway, another component to being eligible for application, back then, was to be already accepted into a university.  FWIW.  Cheers.


----------



## CallOfDuty (30 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys...I understand the prerequisites for UTP....it's just that I'm at the very beginning....and have no OPME's or anything, except for university prep high school credits.


----------



## muffin (30 Dec 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> When I did DCE 001, IIRC I went to the BPSO office and wrote the online exam there.
> 
> For DCE 002, there was 2 exams (1 per module) for Module 1 - Military Law and Module 2 - LOAC.  Each of the exams were done via the DNDLearn site, and were timed exams and I completed them in my living room at home.
> 
> That was 2 years ago though, so not sure how current that is.



Hey there 
DCE001 is totally online now like 002 is - there are 3 modules and each has it's own exam. The passmark for each exam/module is 70

muffin


----------



## muffin (30 Dec 2009)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about OPME's if you please....  Do people ever use OPME courses specifically to get the two UNI. credits required to apply to UTPNCM?
> I've been researching a bit on distance ed from the different universities, but am thinking that if I can take a couple of on-site courses and grab my two credits, that would be even better.   Is it frowned upon by the UTPNCM board, if the applicant took only opme's?
> Happy new year! :snowman:


LOTS of people do this. 4 of the 6 OPME's are University level - you just have to have them transfered to RMC to get an actual transcript when you are done - OPME's are pass/fail/honours - so to get a transcript with grades you have to transfer them over to a program or as Interest only. They have a system in place already for this. You can get info on that by talking to the PLAR people at RMC. 
muffin


----------



## observor 69 (30 Dec 2009)

Just an observation. Many many years ago... I had accumulated five credits thru OPMEs, trade and rank that the University of Manitoba would accept.
I was transferred to CFB Kingston and wanted to start taking credits at Queen's U towards a degree. Queen's wouldn't accept any military credits and there was no way I could get approval from U of Man in time to take a Queen's part time course before it started.
Had to make a decision; go all U of Manitoba program or sacrifice the military credits and go all Queen's. As I knew I was going to retire to Kingston I chose Queen's. 
Also if I wanted to go on to a Masters the Manitoba degree wouldn't contain the proper  acceptable credits for Queen's.
If you are getting a degree with military credits it is good for military advancement but in the civy world it had shortcomings, at least at that time.


----------



## CallOfDuty (30 Dec 2009)

Thank you muffin.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Dec 2009)

Maybe muffin (or anyone else) can answer this.

With DNDLearn now (exclusively self study material, at least for DCE001 and 002), I have a hard time understanding why they have to run the courses in "sessions" (Winter, Summer, Fall).  Why can't people join at any time and have X amount of time to do the course?  I understand facilitators are required, however having been involved with DNDLearn for an other course (AFOD), it didn't seem, from the outside, to be a very demanding job with respect to student admin. I may be wrong on that as I have not been involved from the "inside", but only had very few interractions with my facilitator, mainly requesting password for the challenges (that process too could be improved upon, but that's an other story).

The system would be much more flexible that way and people could do the courses when they have time to do it and sometimes on short notice.


----------



## muffin (30 Dec 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Maybe muffin (or anyone else) can answer this.
> 
> With DNDLearn now (exclusively self study material, at least for DCE001 and 002), I have a hard time understanding why they have to run the courses in "sessions" (Winter, Summer, Fall).  Why can't people join at any time and have X amount of time to do the course?  I understand facilitators are required, however having been involved with DNDLearn for an other course (AFOD), it didn't seem, from the outside, to be a very demanding job with respect to student admin. I may be wrong on that as I have not been involved from the "inside", but only had very few interractions with my facilitator, mainly requesting password for the challenges (that process too could be improved upon, but that's an other story).
> 
> The system would be much more flexible that way and people could do the courses when they have time to do it and sometimes on short notice.




A lot of it has to do with contracting and staffing of instructors as I understand it... but I do know RMC was looking at making DCE/DEF001-002 "continuous registration" - but were just sorting out the "logistical bugs" involved. Almost all the other courses they deal with are session based so that's how most things are set up to work - I do believe it is in the works. 
Each school has it's own admin/policy hurdles - AFOD has all military facilitators so they don't have to worry about civi contracting - but they do have their own issues - 

I know they have made exceptions "ie late registrations" in 001 and 002 in the past - however they have had a change in Management in the last APS so I couldn't tell you what they would do this time around. It doesn't hurt to ask I suppose


----------

